# Nook prices dropping



## Steerpike (Aug 13, 2012)

If you want to pick up a tablet/eReader, the price of the Nook is falling. Looks like their sales have been dropping off, with a bad last quarter in 2011 (probably due to Kindle Fire) and more declines now attributed (in the article below) to the Google Nexus 7. 

While it isn't good news for B&N, I guess it is good news for the consumer (at least in the short term):

http://mashable.com/2012/08/13/barnes-noble-nook/


----------

